# Budgie safe candle?



## thegreengurl (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello all,

I was watching DIY videos online and came across a DIY candle video. I've heard that the only safe candle to burn with a bird in your house is a beeswax one, but in this DIY project they made their candle out of Criso, crayola crayons for color, and essential oils like vanilla for sent. Do you guys think that this would be a safe alternative to the beeswax candle?

What all have you guys heard about candles or Sentsy wax burners around your flock?

Here is a link to the DIY candle video if you'd like to see: 




Sorry if this is the wrong thread to have posted this btw!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Personally, I think you are better off to simply use UNSCENTED Luminaria candles if you have budgies. 
The moving wick makes them look completely real.

As far as scents go, I believe using fresh or dried herbs and/or spices or drop of an essential oil is sufficient

I have hyper-sensitivity to odors of every kind.
Because of that, I am particularly aware of how any item with an added fragrance can affect the respiratory system of smaller animals.*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings I also agree with faerybee as well. I use essential oils and a electric popuri with water and fresh herbs,some orange slices.and cinnamon as well to be safe.instead of candles.

Sometimes I put out fresh flowers in a bowl to have a pleasant scent .blessings and take care:green pied:


----------

